# Efficient conversation topics



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

So basically women like to talk about some boring topics when I prefer other interesting things.
I was talking to a girl at a party, we didn't really connect because we clearly had different interests.

But then I mentioned astrology and she wouldn't stop talking, I pretended to be interested.

What other topics are efficient with women ?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Mar 17, 2021)

talk to her about the blackpill and PSL


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

Forgot that the average .me user doesn't talk to girls


----------



## Cain (Mar 17, 2021)

terminus said:


> Forgot that the average .me user doesn't talk to girls


They don't talk to anyone in general lol.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm gonna head to PUA forum and get ripped of with one of their course on what to say to women then


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 17, 2021)

Reminds me of some low T beta in my class who would talk to a becky about astrology and never got anything out of it. If a girl likes you she will talk about anything.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 17, 2021)

terminus said:


> So basically women like to talk about some boring topics when I prefer other interesting things.
> I was talking to a girl at a party, we didn't really connect because we clearly had different interests.
> 
> But then I mentioned astrology and she wouldn't stop talking, I pretended to be interested.
> ...


Astrology, green tea, spirituality, psychology, whatver


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 17, 2021)

terminus said:


> I'm gonna head to PUA forum and get ripped of with one of their course on what to say to women then


Free guide here: https://killyourinnerloser.com/tinder-guide-4/

Tinder is in the title but parts 3-5 can be used for any situation with women.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Astrology, green tea, spirituality, psychology, whatver


Caged at green tea. Guess I'll learn some spiritual bullshit to get the conversation going



LooksOverAll said:


> Reminds me of some low T beta in my class who would talk to a becky about astrology and never got anything out of it. If a girl likes you she will talk about anything.


Got to kiss her and grab her boobs but we didn't have anywhere to fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Free guide here: https://killyourinnerloser.com/tinder-guide-4/
> 
> Tinder is in the title but parts 3-5 can be used for any situation with women.


Will read thx


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 17, 2021)

Women love zodiac signs so much they’ll dump you if you have the wrong sign


----------



## xefo (Mar 17, 2021)

u either have it or u don't


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 17, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Women love zodiac signs so much they’ll dump you if you have the wrong sign


Men should dump them for being into zodiac signs.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 17, 2021)

terminus said:


> Will read thx


Do be careful though about trusting everything he says, the author claims to be really good with women even though he looks ugly.

The site is a copy of Good Looking Loser, and the author of that site was also ugly but more believable since he was at least gymmaxxed, this guy isn't.

Most of his successes seem to be Beckys or high tier beckys at best, and he looks below average in looks even when looksmaxxed. Some of my friends have told me that he could have frauded by paying prostitutes but I think it's not the case since the girls would be hotter if it was the case.

What I know is that if I used his pictures for an experiment, I wouldn't get as many matches as he claims in my area, and he lives in LA, so his results there should be even worse.

It is thanks to looksmax that I have discovered this about the guy because before I was really believing what he said, and I thought that with good enough pictures, I could get enough matches on Tinder even as the skinny guy that I am. When I posted my photos on the guy's small forum, he and the other users claimed that it wasn't my looks but my vibe that was the problem. He was slightly black pilled though because he knew that looks matter but mostly blue pilled because he thinks that it's just one part of the equation when it's actually everything.

Then I made my first thread here (now the #1 most viewed thread of this entire site): https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-22-year-old-6-foot-4-white.190482/

And then I knew that it wasn't my "vibe" that was the problem, it was my looks. And I knew that I needed to gymmax to do well on there.

What I know from experience is that PUAs always do whatever it takes to try to sell you a secret solution that they somehow found themselves, when in reality, the solution is just to improve your looks. Improving your looks fixes everything that PUAs claim to fix.

And to answer your question earlier, it's easy to talk with women, if you don't have anything in common, talk about random things that have nothing to do with your interests. Socializing is easy when you have been doing it with friends for many years already, which is the case of most people. Maybe you're just overthinking things, I know that I made that mistake many times before.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Do be careful though about trusting everything he says, the author claims to be really good with women even though he looks ugly.


Yes, I always try to keep a skeptical look at PUA content, but it can be a great source of socialmaxxing stuff.
Tbh I'm often told I'm gl, I'm the same size as you and great pheno but I'm too self aware.
I do make a lot of friends but it always stays quite superficial since I'm too much of a weirdo to say what I think so when you say:


copingvolcel said:


> talk about random things that have nothing to do with your interests.


I totally get it but in the moment all I think about is what to say to create contact and then I find nothing to say.

Tbh I'm gymaxxing and getting results, I'll just find one night stands on tinder and not try to create deep connections with new women


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm good at smalltalking but I can't focus the conversation on deeper or even sexual subjects


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 17, 2021)

itisogre said:


> talk to her about the blackpill and PSL


Works every time


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 17, 2021)

the age of consent, feminism, and hypergamt


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 17, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> the age of consent, feminism, and hypergamt


How to upset foid 101


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 17, 2021)

F.O.R.D method


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 17, 2021)

Say what's inside your head rn


----------

